# Convertir receptor a transmisor(audio inalambrico)



## eduardosequeira (Jun 26, 2014)

Hola, mi consulta es la siguiente. Convertir receptor a transmisor (audio inalambrico)
Tengo un microfono corbatero inalambrico y quiero saber:
¿si se puede? o ¿si alguien sabe como puedo volverlo un receptor para usarlo como retorno inearth? (o sea volverlo un retorno con auriculares). Abajo les dejo el link con el tipo de microfono que es. Muchas Gracias

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-511162328-dos-microfonos-inalambricos-vincha-daza-corbatero-y-nuca-vhf-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2014)

Lo que podés hacer es, ver cómo alimentar a baterías la base y luego construirle un mini amplificador con TDA2822 (alimentado con la misma batería) para mover los auriculares con la base hecha portable.

Saludos !


----------



## eduardosequeira (Jun 26, 2014)

si, ya tiene base portable a baterias, transmite la señal del microfono, pero yo lo que quiero saber es si hay alguna maña o buscarle la vuelta con la que pueda recibir señal para escuchar en vez de transmitir lo del microfono. Asi no tengo que comprarlo ya que transmisor o receptor de audio son bastante similares no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2014)

No es nada nada facil lo que pedís


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 26, 2014)

eduardosequeira dijo:


> si, ya tiene base portable a baterias, transmite la señal del microfono, pero yo lo que quiero saber es si hay alguna maña o buscarle la vuelta con la que pueda recibir señal para escuchar en vez de transmitir lo del microfono. Asi no tengo que comprarlo ya que transmisor o receptor de audio son bastante similares no?


 

 @eduardosequeira Creo saber para que deseas implementarlo, no será para hacer unos auriculares inalámbricos y así escuchar musiquita, el dilema es que cada uno de estos módulos esta solamente diseñado para transmitir o recibir. Lo que si se puede es hacer un receptor mas compacto, así el trasmisor enviara señal de audio a ese pequeño receptor para escuchar sea música o esos micro-espía


----------



## eduardosequeira (Jun 26, 2014)

Si es para musica, pero para ver si se puede uasr como retorno para audio en vivo como para un cantante


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 26, 2014)

eduardosequeira dijo:


> Si es para musica, pero para ver si se puede uasr como retorno para audio en vivo como para un cantante


 
@eduardosequeira Ya veo pero lamento decirte que no se puede debes implementarlo con un Sistema Inalámbrico Monitoreo/retorno In-ear , algunos de estos trasmisores transmiten y a su vez reciben, otros la planta transmite y por ello muchos cantantes llevan 2 sistemas uno para enviar y otro para recibir, lo que deseas realizar con solo el transmisor no será posible, se puede implementar pero con otro receptor hay muchos y algunos son muy económicos, si es el monitoreo para el vocalista compra solo un In-ear, no te aconsejo que trates de convertir un transmisor en receptor mejor impleméntalo con un retorno, también puedes conseguirte un pequeño receptor de audífonos y transmitir desde la planta principal que es donde llega la transmisión de los micrófonos


----------



## eduardosequeira (Jun 26, 2014)

Muchas garcias. alguna marca que me recomiendes?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 26, 2014)

eduardosequeira dijo:


> Muchas garcias. alguna marca que me recomiendes?


 

@eduardosequeira pues hay infinidad de marcas eso si dependería de tu presupuesto, porque uno económico el TACKSTAR WPM200 con LCD, y uno bueno esta el SHURE PSM200 o los Sennheiser, también los apogee u-monitor, no se que tan profesional los necesites porque los buenos buenos cuestan artico

Como te dice @DOSMETROS en Mercado Libre encuentras BCB Bonitos Chinos y Baratos, o una buena tienda de Sistemas inalámbricos para Sonido encuentras a escoger según presupuesto y alcance en mts.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2014)

Si no es demasiado profesional y querés barato . . . 

http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/auriculares/con-vincha/auriculares-inalambricos-para-tv

Deberías verificar hasta que distancia llegan


----------



## eduardosequeira (Jun 26, 2014)

Gracias a ambos me fijo en lo que me recomiendan y veo a cual llego jeje.......


----------

